# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Tapioca Progression Thread!

## MissterDog

It's finally happening everyone! Here is my future noodle to be from Garrick Demeyer/Royal Constrictor Designs! Introducing Tapioca the mystic potion!





And here are some lovely close-ups Garrick sent me of the little guy.





I can't wait to have him home! Garrick has been amazing and kind enough to hold onto my boy for me until my AP cage arrives(can't come soon enough!!!)!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-23-2017),*Bogertophis* (12-25-2018),_Booper_ (07-17-2017),_BPSnakeLady_ (09-17-2017),C.Marie (11-29-2017),dr del (07-18-2017),_EDR_ (09-10-2017),GreenTea (09-04-2017),_JodanOrNoDan_ (07-17-2017),Jules623 (07-17-2017),_Kam_ (03-05-2018),_Kira_ (08-11-2017),_MmmBanana_ (07-18-2017),_PghBall_ (04-05-2018),_PokeyTheNinja_ (07-18-2017),_redshepherd_ (07-18-2017),_se7en_ (07-18-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-23-2018),Soundcity (04-10-2018),SPIDERBALL (08-10-2017),_Starscream_ (07-18-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (07-17-2017)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

Nice dark one. Congrats.

----------

_MissterDog_ (07-17-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

absolutely beautiful! one of my favorite morphs. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's going to feel like forever before he's at your door.  :Razz:

----------

_MissterDog_ (07-17-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> Nice dark one. Congrats.





> absolutely beautiful! one of my favorite morphs. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's going to feel like forever before he's at your door.


Thanks! I'm super excited! I totally fell in love with him the moment I saw him and aaaaaah yes, this wait is gonna kill me aha. I know good things come to those who wait, but the question is, will I survive?  :Razz:  According to Ali my AP cage should be arriving mid August, but I told Garrick to hold until September 1st to give some buffer space in case something happens (I heard some AP orders are behind?), plus more time to make sure the set up is right and snake ready!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-23-2017),C.Marie (11-29-2017),_Sunnieskys_ (08-10-2017)

----------


## Rib

Absolutely stunning snake! Mystic potions are my favorite morph, congrats!  :Smile:

----------

_MissterDog_ (07-17-2017)

----------


## MmmBanana

I like him a lot! Im typically a huge fan of anything with Mojave in it!

----------

_MissterDog_ (07-18-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> I like him a lot! Im typically a huge fan of anything with Mojave in it!


Haha same! I was really close to choosing a GHI super mojave Garrick hatched recently, but it's so hard to turn down a nice mystic potion :p

----------


## Starscream

Absolutely gorgeous!!

----------

_MissterDog_ (07-18-2017)

----------


## skiajl6297

Very excited for you!  Waiting is the worst but it will be worth it!  And I'm sure you'll have an excellently started snake from Garrick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (07-18-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

I just saw this thread and YESSSSSSSSS congrats!

----------

_MissterDog_ (07-18-2017)

----------


## DLena

Hey, I'm so happy for you! He's quite the stunner!

----------

_MissterDog_ (07-18-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Thank you everyone! Can't wait to share pictures for when he arrives! I'm eagerly counting down the days! <3

----------


## MissterDog

More pictures of Tapioca! I really wanted to get a good look at his face and Garrick has been wonderfully complying. Soon everyone! SOON!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-23-2017),donnadudette2003 (08-29-2017),_Kam_ (03-05-2018),_Kira_ (08-11-2017),_MmmBanana_ (08-10-2017),natboomer (08-31-2017),_se7en_ (08-29-2017),silverbill (08-10-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-23-2018),_Starscream_ (08-11-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (08-12-2017)

----------


## Starscream

He is too precious! Can't wait to see some photos of him in his new home; it'll be exciting for you to see him explore it for the first time, no doubt!

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-11-2017)

----------


## Albert Clark

Great choice Misster! Both animal and the breeder are top of the line for sure. Grats.  :Good Job:

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-23-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> He is too precious! Can't wait to see some photos of him in his new home; it'll be exciting for you to see him explore it for the first time, no doubt!


Can't wait either! Hopefully I can catch some good photo opportunities!




> Great choice Misster! Both animal and the breeder are top of the line for sure. Grats.


Thank you! Garrick has been amazing to work with! I'm so excited! 6 more days!

----------


## MissterDog

He's officially on his way everyone!!! Naturally I can't sleep now lol
It's raining outside right now so I'm a touch worried for him but hoping the rain will stop come morning or when he's closer in the area.

I feel like a kid again waiting for Santa! Haha

----------

_Sonny1318_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## BluuWolf

Yay! He's almost here, the final stretch must be torturous! I can't wait to we him when he arrives  :Razz: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## MmmBanana

This is so exciting!!!! lol

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr



----------

donnadudette2003 (08-29-2017),GreenTea (09-10-2017),_MissterDog_ (08-29-2017),_se7en_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## anthroterra

Congrats!!! I have a mystic potion from Garrick as well, and he's an awesome snake

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> 


same hat

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Hey all! Letting everyone know that Tapioca has arrived all safe and sound! Apparently he's gained a little weight! He's now 126 grams! He's already the sweetest little guy and he's settled himself in his cool hide (one of the Zelda ones yessss). I even caught a glimpse of him going in it at the last second! But not soon enough for a picture  :Sad: 

Other pics coming soon!

----------

_ckuhn003_ (08-29-2017),Craiga 01453 (08-29-2017),hollowlaughter (08-29-2017),_Kira_ (08-29-2017),_redshepherd_ (08-29-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-23-2018),_Starscream_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Hey all! Letting everyone know that Tapioca has arrived all safe and sound! Apparently he's gained a little weight! He's now 126 grams! He's already the sweetest little guy and he's settled himself in his cool hide (one of the Zelda ones yessss). I even caught a glimpse of him going in it at the last second! But not soon enough for a picture 
> 
> Other pics coming soon!


good to hear!  :Good Job:

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## RickyNY

Happy for you Misterdog  :Good Job:

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## ckuhn003

> Hey all! Letting everyone know that Tapioca has arrived all safe and sound! Apparently he's gained a little weight! He's now 126 grams! He's already the sweetest little guy and he's settled himself in his cool hide (one of the Zelda ones yessss). I even caught a glimpse of him going in it at the last second! But not soon enough for a picture 
> 
> Other pics coming soon!


Did I miss the pictures in the box and shortly after?? I need details......hahaha

----------

donnadudette2003 (08-29-2017),_MissterDog_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## MmmBanana

Its nice to know he made it to you safely! What was his hatch date? I think Garrick may underfeed his young snakes compared to what some people here say. The Hatching BEL I am waiting on is currently being fed crawler mice, and everyone here says hoppers out of the egg is what they think a hatching should be fed. Im guessing Tapioca was being fed hoppers before being sent to you. People here say hoppers for just the first few meals.  I trust whatever Garrick is doing tho. You hear nothing but good things about him and the snakes he produces.

----------


## ckuhn003

> Its nice to know he made it to you safely! What was his hatch date? I think Garrick may underfeed his young snakes compared to what some people here say. The Hatching BEL I am waiting on is currently being fed crawler mice, and everyone here says hoppers out of the egg is what they think a hatching should be fed. Im guessing Tapioca was being fed hoppers before being sent to you. People here say hoppers for just the first few meals.  I trust whatever Garrick is doing tho. You hear nothing but good things about him and the snakes he produces.


Thats quite interesting. Just received mine from Garrick (196g) and he mentioned to feed it small mice but after looking at the f/t at Pet smart it seemed tp make more sense to feed medium size. It was also mentioned that transitioning to rats might be a little tricky and might not be needed since I don't plan to breed. Any logic to this? I trust Garrick and his good reputation. Just looking for others opinions.

----------


## MissterDog

Sorry for taking a while everyone! Here are the pics as promised!

Most were taken by my husband but some were taken by my inferior ipad  :Razz:  So sorry for the varying quality in images haha












So far while taking temperature checks I've caught him exploring a couple of times, which surprised me! He spent a good 2 hours at least in his cool hide and I was honestly expecting him to be there all day. My latest check I assumed he was still there and I wanted to give his ledge a bit of a spray because I didn't like how it was getting lower and suddenly 

*I SAW THIS AND HE SCARED ME!*

I did NOT expect him to go on his ledge today at all lol. Turned on the light just to get this quick shot and promptly turned them off and left him alone with a black foam board covering the glass doors so he has complete privacy.

But I took a small peak and he was already making his way down to who knows where now.



Currently the top thermometer you see is monitoring the hot spot and top humidity as I've placed the probe from my other thermometer to keep check of the inside of his hot hide. Temp gun says substrate surface reads at 91-92. I'm not sure exactly how much of the meter reading is actually ambient air (seems too hot?) vs surface temp. So I've dialed it down some to see if I can get it to 88 instead. Debating if I should get a third meter to hang up away from the substrate just to monitor the ambient air or just hang this one.

P.S - anyone know how I can clear the acurite's hi/low history? It keeps listing it's old history when I used to keep it in the unused half of the cage.

----------

C.Marie (11-29-2017),_Kira_ (08-29-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-23-2018),_Starscream_ (08-29-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> Its nice to know he made it to you safely! What was his hatch date? I think Garrick may underfeed his young snakes compared to what some people here say. The Hatching BEL I am waiting on is currently being fed crawler mice, and everyone here says hoppers out of the egg is what they think a hatching should be fed. Im guessing Tapioca was being fed hoppers before being sent to you. People here say hoppers for just the first few meals.  I trust whatever Garrick is doing tho. You hear nothing but good things about him and the snakes he produces.


His hatch date is 1/19/17 so he's a close to 9 months! Garrick said he was being fed on small mice.

----------

CKan145 (08-30-2017)

----------


## PythonBabes

Almost can't believe he's 9 months...but he doesn't look underfed or skinny so...
He looks a good 4 months to me.

Besides that BEAUTIFUL BOY !!!

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Please tell him I love him.

----------

_Kira_ (08-29-2017),_MissterDog_ (08-29-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## ckuhn003

That is one good looking snake! And such a cool setup! I'm jealous that he's out exploring. I caught a glimpse of mine tonight but he quickly ran back into his hide. I'm excited to see him this thurs for his feed and even moreso this weekend when I can hold him for the first 'real' time. 

Seeing yours makes me want to get a second one! Quite addicting! Congrats!

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> Almost can't believe he's 9 months...but he doesn't look underfed or skinny so...
> He looks a good 4 months to me.
> 
> Besides that BEAUTIFUL BOY !!!


Thank you! Yeah he doesn't seem too skinny to me either but pleasantly filled out! Maybe he's just a small boy?

----------


## MissterDog

> Please tell him I love him.


haha will do!

----------


## MissterDog

> That is one good looking snake! And such a cool setup! I'm jealous that he's out exploring. I caught a glimpse of mine tonight but he quickly ran back into his hide. I'm excited to see him this thurs for his feed and even moreso this weekend when I can hold him for the first 'real' time. 
> 
> Seeing yours makes me want to get a second one! Quite addicting! Congrats!


Thank you so much! It'll be so exciting to see your little guy again! Definitely take pictures if you can!

Haha you're right they really are addicting!

----------


## MissterDog

> Congrats!!! I have a mystic potion from Garrick as well, and he's an awesome snake


Thank you! Mystic potions are truely beautiful! Do you have any more pics of yours?

----------


## tttaylorrr

> P.S - anyone know how I can clear the acurite's hi/low history? It keeps listing it's old history when I used to keep it in the unused half of the cage.


ahhhhHhHHHhhHhHhHh!!!!!!!!! 

also PS - take the batteries out and put them back in. mine reset every 24hrs.

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## RickyNY

> 


I know what Tapioca is thinking: "What the? Did I win the lottery or something?! Is this mansion all mine?!!!!

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## BluuWolf

Wow! What a beautiful set up for a beautiful boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-30-2017)

----------


## anthroterra

Here's my guy. A hearty "welcome home" to yours!

----------

_Kam_ (03-05-2018),_Kira_ (08-30-2017),_MissterDog_ (08-30-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> Here's my guy. A hearty "welcome home" to yours!


Hes gorgeous! I like how yours has a neat broken dorsal stripe that splits off and combines with his patterns. Very cool!

----------


## MissterDog

> Wow! What a beautiful set up for a beautiful boy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! 

I just noticed you have a Navi tattoo! Nice seeing another Zelda fan! I have the Hyrule crest on my wrist :p

----------


## MissterDog

> ahhhhHhHHHhhHhHhHh!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> also PS - take the batteries out and put them back in. mine reset every 24hrs.


Omg I can't believe it was that simple haha

----------


## MissterDog

> I know what Tapioca is thinking: "What the? Did I win the lottery or something?! Is this mansion all mine?!!!!



Haha I'm hoping it's to his liking! I've been pretty luck last night and been catching him exploring a few times. He seems to really favor the ledge's rockscapes. I've seen him perch there for a while before retiring back to one of his cool hides.

----------


## MissterDog

Tapioca seems to be settling nicely and getting familiar with his new home! I must be super lucky because last night I got so see him out a couple of times, mainly being super lazy on the ledge rocks/statue decor. I think that might be his favorite spot because on my last sighting he stayed perched there for a good 2-3 hours? He was still laying there by the time I went to bed and a part of me wonder if he was sleeping since he seemed pretty statue still.

Anyways pics ahoy! Here are some photos I managed to take while spying on him over the foam board I have blocking the glass.


What I see:




What he probably sees:



I did manage to check on him later at 5am later and to my relief (I was worried he wouldn't use his hides), he was no where to be found. My guess is he is in one of the matching hides as I don't see him in his spare hide or anywhere else. Still no sign of him now which is probably a good thing lol. As they say a hidden snek is a happy snek.

----------

_Kira_ (08-30-2017),_RickyNY_ (08-30-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-23-2018),_Starscream_ (08-30-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (08-30-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> What he probably sees:
> 
> 
> 
> I did manage to check on him later at 5am later and to my relief (I was worried he wouldn't use his hides), he was no where to be found. My guess is he is in one of the matching hides as I don't see him in his spare hide or anywhere else. Still no sign of him now which is probably a good thing lol. As they say a hidden snek is a happy snek.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
i probably just annoyed my cube-mates here at work because i couldn't hold in my laugh at the last photo. LOL!

sounds like he's settling in well! he looks beautiful set against all that green. you've done a lovely job on the decor!

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-30-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> i probably just annoyed my cube-mates here at work because i couldn't hold in my laugh at the last photo. LOL!
> 
> sounds like he's settling in well! he looks beautiful set against all that green. you've done a lovely job on the decor!


Haha whoops! Glad I could give you a laugh though!

and thank you so much! It's really nice to see all the hard work is being paid off so far! Here is hoping he continues to keep settling well  :Good Job:

----------


## Ax01

> *I SAW THIS AND HE SCARED ME!*


lol that is cute and scary!! i'm scared imma die from cuteness!

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-30-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> lol that is cute and scary!! i'm scared imma die from cuteness!


He's already killed me  :Razz: 

I guess I really was lucky last night because I haven't seen him all day or night! Must be a good sign that he's so out of sight haha

----------


## BluuWolf

> Thank you! 
> 
> I just noticed you have a Navi tattoo! Nice seeing another Zelda fan! I have the Hyrule crest on my wrist :p


That's awesome XD Yeah, its always been one of my favorite games 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MissterDog

We are on day 5 now! Tapioca seems to be doing well! Since day 2 he's been spending all his time in his cool (matching) hide and completely out of sight. The only reason I know he's been in his cool hide is because he's started to poke his head out at night since Friday! He has a total of 4 hides but he seems to be really favoring this one! A good sign right?


Some lucky shots I took below. Light was turned on only so I could read the thermometers and the picture.





I didn't want to bother him too much with my presence. He seems to shrink back into his hide whenever he spots me, especially during temp checks and misting. Currently I'm using a black board to block the glass side of the cage so only a little bit of the ambient room light seeps through. Should I keep this up until he's eaten? Or slowly start exposing a little more of the room to him so he starts getting used to the visuals outside his cage?

----------

_Kira_ (09-02-2017),_Starscream_ (09-02-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> We are on day 5 now! Tapioca seems to be doing well! Since day 2 he's been spending all his time in his cool (matching) hide and completely out of sight. The only reason I know he's been in his cool hide is because he's started to poke his head out at night since Friday! He has a total of 4 hides but he seems to be really favoring this one! A good sign right?
> 
> 
> Some lucky shots I took below. Light was turned on only so I could read the thermometers and the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to bother him too much with my presence. He seems to shrink back into his hide whenever he spots me, especially during temp checks and misting. Currently I'm using a black board to block the glass side of the cage so only a little bit of the ambient room light seeps through. Should I keep this up until he's eaten? Or slowly start exposing a little more of the room to him so he starts getting used to the visuals outside his cage?


wait until he's eaten a few times before changing anything. if he's comfy in your care, a bit of change won't matter.

i'm very glad to hear he's settled in so well!!!

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-02-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> wait until he's eaten a few times before changing anything. if he's comfy in your care, a bit of change won't matter.
> 
> i'm very glad to hear he's settled in so well!!!


Thank you! Will do! He'll continue being a Watcher of The Wall then haha

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Thank you! Will do! He'll continue being a Watcher of The Wall then haha


Coffee Bean was settled right in a few hours after a total enclosure change. i offered to feed her after that only because i knew she was comfy and i could recognize her behaviour as hunger.

over time you'll recognize behaviour and do what's needed. it took me two years to trust my instincts and act on them, and be correct with those instincts.

you'll get there. until then just ask questions, because over time the odds will be that you're not far off from being right.

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-02-2017)

----------


## GreenTea

Our boys are nearly twins  :Smile:  He is gorgeous! Congrats! We should compare notes! Can't wait for more pictures.

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-04-2017)

----------


## ckuhn003

> Thank you! Will do! He'll continue being a Watcher of The Wall then haha


Just checking in to see how it's going since we are both in the same boat with new BPs from Garrick (mine a week ahead of yours) How has the feeding gone? Are you still holding off the urge to hold him?

----------


## MissterDog

> Our boys are nearly twins  He is gorgeous! Congrats! We should compare notes! Can't wait for more pictures.


Totally! Brothers from another clutch! haha

----------


## MissterDog

> Just checking in to see how it's going since we are both in the same boat with new BPs from Garrick (mine a week ahead of yours) How has the feeding gone? Are you still holding off the urge to hold him?


Tapioca seems to be settling well and I'm trying to give him as much space as possible. I did try to feed him on the Thursday Garrick recommended, but I was not as successful (warmed it with a CHE until 100 and everything). I half expected this as it was only day 3(he was certainly interested!). To be honest I probably could have left the mouse overnight with him and he may have eaten! Since the morning of I noticed he was sticking his head out of his hide smelling where the mouse was. So I'm kicking myself because I tossed out the mouse too soon.


Since then he's been poking his head out of his hide at night but staying hidden all day long. He's still pretty timid whenever he sees us. I've decided to wait on offering him food again until this Wednesday or Thursday as I wasn't comfortable with Garrick's suggestion to try again in 2-3 days. I felt that would be pushing things too soon and too fast with increased chances of food refusals.


At the very least I know Tappy will definitely be hungry on my next attempt. Handling I think I'm going to wait until he's eaten 2-3 meals.

How's your little guy doing?

----------


## ckuhn003

> Tapioca seems to be settling well and I'm trying to give him as much space as possible. I did try to feed him on the Thursday Garrick recommended, but I was not as successful (warmed it with a CHE until 100 and everything). I half expected this as it was only day 3(he was certainly interested!). To be honest I probably could have left the mouse overnight with him and he may have eaten! Since the morning of I noticed he was sticking his head out of his hide smelling where the mouse was. So I'm kicking myself because I tossed out the mouse too soon.
> 
> 
> Since then he's been poking his head out of his hide at night but staying hidden all day long. He's still pretty timid whenever he sees us. I've decided to wait on offering him food again until this Wednesday or Thursday as I wasn't comfortable with Garrick's suggestion to try again in 2-3 days. I felt that would be pushing things too soon and too fast with increased chances of food refusals.
> 
> 
> At the very least I know Tappy will definitely be hungry on my next attempt. Handling I think I'm going to wait until he's eaten 2-3 meals.
> 
> How's your little guy doing?


Sounds like we've had some similar experiences. My guy ended up eating the 1st Thursday after getting him when I left the room and then the next week I left the F/T overnight and it was gone the next morning. You may want to try leaving the mouse and see what happens. 

For the 1st week or two, I may have caught a glimpse of his head peaking out of the hide but this past week, he's been pretty active around 11pm. Anything before that, and he's in his hide. My plan is to hold him 48 hours after his 3rd feeding on Thursday.

Keep us updated!

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-04-2017)

----------


## GreenTea

MissterDog, are his eyes blue? It's hard to tell on mine, we took some photos in natural light today and he seems to have dark blue shale eyes. So beautiful!  

I feel very lucky, both our boys have been voracious eaters, switching from live mice to f/t rats. How big/old is your guy now?

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-10-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> MissterDog, are his eyes blue? It's hard to tell on mine, we took some photos in natural light today and he seems to have dark blue shale eyes. So beautiful!  
> 
> I feel very lucky, both our boys have been voracious eaters, switching from live mice to f/t rats. How big/old is your guy now?


His eyes are a bit more silver than blue with a darker gradient at the bottom. I haven't been able to get any good pictures of him yet since unboxing day, but the best photo I have of his eyes is this one.


Tappy is getting close to 9 months old! When we got him he was weighed at 126 grams. He actually gained a little weight since his breeder last told me his weight! A month before he was shipped he was 118. So it will be interesting to see how much more he'll grow when I get more feedings until my belt!

Happy to hear you've had smooth sailings on switching to f/t!

----------


## Starscream

I can't believe Maze is almost the same weight... and he's so much older.... But he looks a lot bigger in the hand than she does?? How does that make sense? (Maybe she's longer than she is chubby, I don't know. She's already approaching 2 ft.)

Also I can't help but coo every time I see him, he is just such a pretty baby. Precious shy boy.  :Smile:

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-10-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> I can't believe Maze is almost the same weight... and he's so much older.... But he looks a lot bigger in the hand than she does?? How does that make sense? (Maybe she's longer than she is chubby, I don't know. She's already approaching 2 ft.)
> 
> Also I can't help but coo every time I see him, he is just such a pretty baby. Precious shy boy.


I was actually really surprised how small he was in person! In the photos (I guess because of the angles?) I was expecting him to be a bit bigger but when I held him, he was pretty cute and dinky for what I thought a hatching his size would be! No complaints here of course! I love him ;_; I wonder if it's also the positioning of their body that might throw us off? How much is Maze weighing at now? I could have sworn it wasn't that long ago she was under 80 grams! She grow!

----------

_Sonny1318_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> I was actually really surprised how small he was in person! In the photos (I guess because of the angles?) I was expecting him to be a bit bigger but when I held him, he was pretty cute and dinky for what I thought a hatching his size would be! No complaints here of course! I love him ;_; I wonder if it's also the positioning of their body that might throw us off? How much is Maze weighing at now? I could have sworn it wasn't that long ago she was under 80 grams! She grow!


Empty she was 108 before her last meal, after she was 116, so she's catching up fast. Right behind your boy there lol.  It could also be my hands, I have big hands :/ (this just occurred to me XD). Back on topic though, she was 80 not even a month ago. Them rats r YUM!

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-10-2017)

----------


## EDR

Boy i missed this thread. I didn't know you bought an excellent mystic potion. A very nice first ball python congrats.

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-10-2017)

----------


## Flyheight

ZOMG sooooo prettyyy~~~!

And your enclosure is absolutely gorgeous, I'm a bit jealous. =P
But I know me, simple is what will get things done in my home.  :Smile:

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-10-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Look who I found out and about!



aaaand back to his favorite hide he goes! He has a total of 5 now.

----------

Flyheight (09-12-2017),_Kira_ (09-12-2017),_redshepherd_ (09-16-2017),_Starscream_ (09-12-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Me every time I see a new picture of Tapioca

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (09-17-2017),_MissterDog_ (09-12-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

We managed to get a quick cute but potato quality photo of Tapioca on feeding day! He was actually smelling around for his mouse this time! He still hid afterwards but he ate  :Very Happy:

----------

_Kira_ (09-16-2017),_redshepherd_ (09-16-2017),_Starscream_ (09-15-2017)

----------


## MmmBanana

That is great news that he isnt having any feeding issues! I wish the BEL I was waiting on would stop being a butt head eater!  :sploosh:

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-16-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> That is great news that he isnt having any feeding issues! I wish the BEL I was waiting on would stop being a butt head eater!


Thank you! Hoping your BEL girl turns around! She sounds like the stubborn one!

----------


## MmmBanana

She has been eating live just fine. Im thinking I will give her live the first few meals I give her, and then maybe transition to pre killed and then try F/T if she is willing to take pre killed.

----------


## MissterDog

Someone was doing a little bit of exploring the day before feeding day! I think he's gotten bigger!

----------

_cletus_ (09-23-2017),_Kira_ (09-23-2017),_Starscream_ (09-23-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (09-23-2017)

----------


## cletus

He's looking good.

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-23-2017)

----------


## BluuWolf

I love how beautiful he looks in your natural tank! (He looks beautiful always anyways but even more so  :Razz: )

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-23-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> I love how beautiful he looks in your natural tank! (He looks beautiful always anyways but even more so )
> 
> Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


Thank you! I don't really get to see him in all his glory so it was a real treat to catch him out! He actually startled me because I was so used to him being in his hide I didn't even notice he was right in front of me! Little sir you did me a frighten!

----------


## Misternewbie

He looks amazing!

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-23-2017)

----------


## BluuWolf

> Thank you! I don't really get to see him in all his glory so it was a real treat to catch him out! He actually startled me because I was so used to him being in his hide I didn't even notice he was right in front of me! Little sir you did me a frighten!


I know! It's always such a fun surprise when I look in to check the temps and there one is just looking back at me XD 

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-23-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

I hope you're all ready for a photo dump!

----------

_Godzilla78_ (09-24-2017),_Starscream_ (09-24-2017)

----------


## Starscream



----------

_Godzilla78_ (09-24-2017),_MissterDog_ (09-24-2017)

----------


## GiddyGoat

I can relate starscream.. I can relate. 

*puts on helmet* okay! Photo preparation complete!

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-24-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

So today was our first handling session and we were surprised to find our boy was in shed! However what surprised us more was how calm and non-defensive he was. I was half expecting him to be nippy and super tense but he never even got into a striking pose, just stayed a little shy for a while before starting to politely explore around and on us! 













 Kept our session short and sweet, bumped up his humidity and put some sphagnum moss in his favorite hide <3 Here is hoping for a successful shed!



P.S - He grew!

----------

_GiddyGoat_ (09-25-2017),_Kira_ (09-25-2017),_Starscream_ (09-25-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## Starscream

BIG BOI. Definitely making up for lost time, isn't he? lmao. He's so pretty ;w;. Look at that calm, patient boyo. he kind of looks like an upside-down heart in that first photo!  :Very Happy: 

Ironically Maze is also going into shed. She's behind Tapioca, of course -- still only in the dark phase before she goes blue. What is up with these two lmao.

But he is so beautiful. I'm glad you were able to handle him a little bit! Exciting!

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> BIG BOI. Definitely making up for lost time, isn't he? lmao. He's so pretty ;w;. Look at that calm, patient boyo. he kind of looks like an upside-down heart in that first photo! 
> 
> Ironically Maze is also going into shed. She's behind Tapioca, of course -- still only in the dark phase before she goes blue. What is up with these two lmao.
> 
> But he is so beautiful. I'm glad you were able to handle him a little bit! Exciting!


Thank you! He really is a sweet little shy boy <3 and the husband is starting to really warm up to him already! Haha Maze and Tapioca must be secretly competing XD

I was wondering when Tappy was due for a shed! Since he's in blue now, my suspicions are he was in shed on feeding day because he didn't even come out of his hide for a sniff (still ate) when I was thawing his mouse, when the previous feeding he was roaming the cage looking for his dinner! So I guess this is a good indication that he will eat even while in shed! Providing I'm out of the room lmao.

----------

_Starscream_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> Thank you! He really is a sweet little shy boy <3 and the husband is starting to really warm up to him already! Haha Maze and Tapioca must be secretly competing XD
> 
> I was wondering when Tappy was due for a shed! Since he's in blue now, my suspicions are he was in shed on feeding day because he didn't even come out of his hide for a sniff (still ate) when I was thawing his mouse, when the previous feeding he was roaming the cage looking for his dinner! So I guess this is a good indication that he will eat even while in shed! Providing I'm out of the room lmao.


Aww. Maybe you can get your husband his own snake child sooner rather than later then  :Wuv:   :Razz: .

Yeah, Maze wasn't even roaming her cage tonight, which is weird for her, so I just went ahead and fed her before she turned blue. She didn't eat the first time she shed after that point, so I just haven't bothered offering. She'll still eat before she turns blue though. But maybe Tappy's just a voracious lil boy who loves his foods :3. Just doesn't want his mather watching him eat. Gosh, mom, privacy! lol.

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> Aww. Maybe you can get your husband his own snake child sooner rather than later then  .
> 
> Yeah, Maze wasn't even roaming her cage tonight, which is weird for her, so I just went ahead and fed her before she turned blue. She didn't eat the first time she shed after that point, so I just haven't bothered offering. She'll still eat before she turns blue though. But maybe Tappy's just a voracious lil boy who loves his foods :3. Just doesn't want his mather watching him eat. Gosh, mom, privacy! lol.


"Tappy honey, can you do a strikey like Mazey?"

"MOM GET OUT OF MY ROOM!"

Kids these days lol

as for hubby wanting his own snake, heheh I'm hoping to convert him soon  :Devilish:  :Devilish:  :Devilish:  he just needs more convincing :p

----------

_Starscream_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## ckuhn003

Wow....he's so stunning. I need to stop looking at these pictures because it makes me want to go out and get another one  :Wink: 

I'm still unsure when to expect a shed from my little guy. I guess some time soon and I'm not sure what to look for. I guess the eyes on your little guy are what gave it away? Glad to see he's growing. In four feedings, my guy went from 196 to 246 (although this weigh-in was 2 days after eating).

So glad to see he's so docile and very photogenic!!

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> "Tappy honey, can you do a strikey like Mazey?"
> 
> "MOM GET OUT OF MY ROOM!"
> 
> Kids these days lol
> 
> as for hubby wanting his own snake, heheh I'm hoping to convert him soon  he just needs more convincing :p


lmao. maze must be taking after tapioca because she snatched hers and then yanked it into her hide last night. silly snakies. I just wanted to watch :c.

also at the size thing, my roommate confirmed that yep, my hands are just huge.  we're gonna take a picture of maze in her hand vs my hand to demonstrate, but uh. my hand is 10 inches from tip of my middle finger to the heel of my hand, which makes maze look ridiculously tiny. tappy just looks so big in y'alls!

(I might try to convince roomy that we need a carpet python in a few years lol.  wishing us both luck lmao)

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> 


those neck rolls  :Giggle:

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> Wow....he's so stunning. I need to stop looking at these pictures because it makes me want to go out and get another one 
> 
> I'm still unsure when to expect a shed from my little guy. I guess some time soon and I'm not sure what to look for. I guess the eyes on your little guy are what gave it away? Glad to see he's growing. In four feedings, my guy went from 196 to 246 (although this weigh-in was 2 days after eating).
> 
> So glad to see he's so docile and very photogenic!!



At first I didn't realize he was in shed until I noticed his eyes, so yeah they were the main give away. It was the first time I got a good look at him since unboxing day, and upon closer inspection I noticed he was definitely a duller color and the loose neck folds. I didn't notice as much as a pink belly or atleast I don't think I'm familiar enough with his underside to tell lol

He was also much more shy about feeding day than usual as well.

Cheers to our boys growing!

----------

_ckuhn003_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## GiddyGoat

Oh no!!! I missed it! Darn it school and cross country practice, haha. He' so so cute!!! Love the picssss

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## Misternewbie

He sure is a handsome guy!  :Good Job:

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## MmmBanana

He is perfect! I want a mystic potion so bad! Or any other cool combo with mojave in it! lol.

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

*Oh no, Tapioca bit me!
*


AND had his first shed with me! I'm so happy it's all in one piece! I was so afraid I'd break it when I was unraveling it but here it is! This made my morning!

----------

_ckuhn003_ (09-28-2017),_Kira_ (10-04-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-23-2018),_Starscream_ (09-28-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (09-28-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> 


lol 🤣

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-28-2017)

----------


## Starscream

I'm so proud of him :').

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-28-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> I'm so proud of him :').


cheers to proud snake mamas!


(Thank you ;-; )

----------

_Starscream_ (09-28-2017)

----------


## GiddyGoat

Ahh that's so awesome! I was out to dinner with my family, and snake talk led to sheds, and I felt the cringing emanating off granddad as I told him I wanted to preserve them haha. He's from a place where there's plenty of rattlesnakes so I can understand. Amazing fella, and congrats! :Snake:  :Good Job:

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-28-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Tapioca did not approve of cleaning day. He kept wondering why I betrayed him

----------

_Joci_ (10-02-2017),_Kira_ (10-04-2017),_Starscream_ (10-02-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (10-03-2017)

----------


## Joci

Hahahahahahaha 😂😂😂 Poor lil noodle

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-02-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Maze does similar, even if I put her in the box with her new substrate and put a hide in there. 'This place is tiny I want OUT :c'.

That sweet lil snooter tho :'). It's good for you, Tappy, I promise!

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-02-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Well Tappy survived his first cage cleaning and two days later, of course he poops. He atleast has the good sense to poop outside his hide and this marks the 4th occasion he's done the deed in the exact same spot (beside his warm hide). He officially has his poop corner!


Figured this would be a good time to share updated pics of his enclosure! *Don't mind the temps, the cage had been open for a while when I was setting everything back up*



I'm now using a UTH with the RHP so he now has two warm and cool hides. He has a total of 5 hides, two matching custom (Zelda) ones (main cool and warm) and two matching RBI hides  plus a bonus half log that's half buried. Of all 5, the Zelda ones continue to be his favorites. 

Now onto a little tour!



This is his 'top floor' which has one of his warm hides (RBI) underneath some substrate so it has a more cave like appearance. Someone apparently got a bunch of debris in their water dish already lol.

Bottom Zelda warm hide under one of his fake plants. The one he likes to poop beside/behind!



His favorite 'bridge' to slither under whenever he travels from point A to point B.




His cool side with his Zelda and RBI cool hides. His cool Zelda one has been his main favorite hide, but recently he's been using his warm Zelda one!


aaaand bonus photo of Tappy that I forgot to share! I believe this was 1 or two days before he shed for me.

----------

_Kira_ (10-04-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-23-2018),_Starscream_ (10-03-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (10-03-2017)

----------


## ckuhn003

Tappy must be spoiled living in that enclosure! I'm curious about it's dimensions because it looks like he has a lot of places to roam. Did it come w/ an RHP already installed or was that something you got afterwards?

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-03-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> Tappy must be spoiled living in that enclosure! I'm curious about it's dimensions because it looks like he has a lot of places to roam. Did it come w/ an RHP already installed or was that something you got afterwards?


Hehe he has been doing very well! 

Currently he's only using half of his cage(Animal Platics T12 4x2x2), so the half he's using is 2x2x2

For the RHP I ordered from Pro Products and had Bob ship it to Animal Platics so they could install it for me :Smile:

----------


## ckuhn003

> Hehe he has been doing very well! 
> 
> Currently he's only using half of his cage(Animal Platics T12 4x2x2), so the half he's using is 2x2x2
> 
> For the RHP I ordered from Pro Products and had Bob ship it to Animal Platics so they could install it for me


Ahhhh...I think this is the route I'll take once mine has outgrown his cage. Bob seems to know his stuff.

----------


## PythonBabes

Cage goals right there lol  :Bowdown: 

Sorry if its already been mentioned, but how'd you come up with his name?

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-03-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> Cage goals right there lol 
> 
> Sorry if its already been mentioned, but how'd you come up with his name?


Aw thank you!

Also glad you asked! I've always been a fan of food themed names and I'm a fiend for bubble tea! His coloration and markings reminded me of boba/tapioca pearls and other jellies put in bubble tea and the name just stuck! Originally I was considering calling him Ravio or Garrus (game characters lol)

----------


## Starscream

I will forever marvel over how pretty his enclosure is! Thanks for the walkthrough! Out of curiosity, do you have any plans for when he outgrows his Zelda hides?

----------


## PythonBabes

> Aw thank you!
> 
> Also glad you asked! I've always been a fan of food themed names and I'm a fiend for bubble tea! His coloration and markings reminded me of boba/tapioca pearls and other jellies put in bubble tea and the name just stuck! Originally I was considering calling him Ravio or Garrus (game characters lol)



I've never heard of or even seen bubble tea, but I did look it up. His name fits!

----------


## MissterDog

> I will forever marvel over how pretty his enclosure is! Thanks for the walkthrough! Out of curiosity, do you have any plans for when he outgrows his Zelda hides?


Thank you! 

I have thought of a few options yes! I'll either upgrade them (or just one as the new 'spare' hide) by making a wider taller base to attach to (one of the reasons I made the "mouth" as wide as I did so it can fit a larger ball python) or just replace them with larger matching hides and save them for my hopefully-one-day-second snake. Currently they are stuffed with a fair bit of substrate to make him feel all nice and snug, so I'm hoping they will last for a bit lol.

I do have plans on making another Zelda themed hide, a BOTW shrine as a spare or humid hide when it's time to use his full cage  :Smile:

----------

_Starscream_ (10-03-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> I've never heard of or even seen bubble tea, but I did look it up. His name fits!


omg bubble tea (or boba tea) is amazing and I have an unhealthy obsession with it! I highly recommend trying it if you get the chance! The most popular is milk tea, but the fruit based tea is where it's at!

----------


## Ashleigh91

Your lil noodle is beautiful! These progression threads are helping me survive the wait for mine to arrive haha.




> Originally I was considering calling him Ravio or Garrus (game characters lol)


We've got a Garrus here! Crested Gecko, but the lil man thinks he's a dragon.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-04-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> Your lil noodle is beautiful! These progression threads are helping me survive the wait for mine to arrive haha.
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a Garrus here! Crested Gecko, but the lil man thinks he's a dragon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thank you! ooommg that's the perfect Garrus. Has he been busy with calibrations? :p

----------


## MissterDog

Look who I found basking on his ledge last night!!!






Thank you Tappy for blessing me with this sight.

Also note to self: Taking your acurite out of the cage for even a minute will mess up your lo-hi readings -_-

----------

CKan145 (10-07-2017),_Kira_ (10-06-2017),_redshepherd_ (10-09-2017),_Starscream_ (10-04-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (10-04-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> look who i found basking on his ledge last night!!!


will you tell him i said hi??

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-04-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> will you tell him i said hi??


"Tappy! Tttalorrr says hi!"

*Silence in cage. No sightings*

HE SAYS HELLO

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-04-2017)

----------


## Starscream

I will never be over how gorgeous and CUTE THIS IS HOLY CRAPOLA. He almost looks like the physical embodiment of mist draped over a cliff ledge. Aesthetic boy nails it again.

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-04-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> I will never be over how gorgeous and CUTE THIS IS HOLY CRAPOLA. He almost looks like the physical embodiment of mist draped over a cliff ledge. Aesthetic boy nails it again.


Haha thank you! Aesthetic boy! I like that! He is rocking it in his Zelda world  :Razz:

----------


## MissterDog

More lucky shots I managed to catch before feeding day!

----------

_ckuhn003_ (10-06-2017),_Kira_ (10-06-2017),_omglolchrisss_ (10-06-2017),_redshepherd_ (10-09-2017),_Starscream_ (10-06-2017)

----------


## omglolchrisss

So cute!!! And your enclosure decor looks amazing I need that statue where did you get it?

Sent from my 9024O using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-07-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> So cute!!! And your enclosure decor looks amazing I need that statue where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my 9024O using Tapatalk


Thanks! The statue I actually made out of apoxie sculpt! It's great stuff, water proof, non porous, non toxic and hard like steel!

----------


## omglolchrisss

> Thanks! The statue I actually made out of apoxie sculpt! It's great stuff, water proof, non porous, non toxic and hard like steel!


That's awesome ugh wish I could make stuff like that!!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## MissterDog

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES




Tapioca's second strike since transitioning to rat! This is the first time I've seen him in action! (Previously he just dragged his rat into his hide). He didn't even hesitate and he surprised me this time by waiting on his ledge! Looks like someone is getting more confident!

----------

_Starscream_ (10-12-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Double post bc why does my iPad hate me

----------


## MmmBanana

Thats so exciting! Tapioca is awesome!!!!

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-12-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> Thats so exciting! Tapioca is awesome!!!!


Thanks!! I'm so proud of him!

----------


## ckuhn003

> Thanks!! I'm so proud of him!


That's awesome! Proper acclimation pays off  :Smile: 

How has your handling sessions been w/ Mr. Tappy???

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-12-2017)

----------


## Starscream

POWERFUL BOI. I'm so proud :').

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-12-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> That's awesome! Proper acclimation pays off 
> 
> How has your handling sessions been w/ Mr. Tappy???


It certainly does! I'm beyond thrilled!

Handling with Tappy has been great! He's still a little shy in general but seems to get the idea quickly enough that my husband and I don't mean him harm. Doesn't really ball up either and I don't think he's ever even postured at us yet. He's definitely getting more used to us bit by bit.

- - - Updated - - -




> POWERFUL BOI. I'm so proud :').


He channeled his inner Maze!

----------

_Starscream_ (10-12-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Blanket Adventures featuring Tapioca!

----------

_Starscream_ (10-16-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (10-15-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Tappy approves tissue box

----------

_Prognathodon_ (10-18-2017),_redshepherd_ (10-18-2017),_Starscream_ (10-18-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (10-18-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

what a wonderful little snake! cries

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-18-2017)

----------


## Ashleigh91

Oh my goodness. This little face though!!

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-18-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> what a wonderful little snake! cries


I know! me too 8-8 he make me cry





> Oh my goodness. This little face though!!


Too precious for me to handle aha. This is probably the deadliestcutest pic of him I've taken so far.

----------

_Starscream_ (10-18-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

He was trying his best. But he just wasn't strong enough to go squish or burrow under the cushion like he wanted.

----------

_Starscream_ (11-12-2017)

----------


## Starscream

I love his tiny adventures! ;w;

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-12-2017)

----------


## madhatter18

Tapioca is absolutely adorable and I love his cage. Setting the bar high for sure. The mystic potion morph is on my list of morphs I'm interested in. I'm curious to see how he will look when he is bigger.

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-12-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> I love his tiny adventures! ;w;


Little big adventure time!




> Tapioca is absolutely adorable and I love his cage. Setting the bar high for sure. The mystic potion morph is on my list of morphs I'm interested in. I'm curious to see how he will look when he is bigger.


Thank you! I'll be looking forward to see with morph you end up getting but I can definitely say mystic potions are even more stunning in person! I've heard they age well with their colors! I'll be very interested to see how Tappy will look bigger too! I'm still struggling to get pictures that catch his true colors but this recent batch I think may be the closest in natural light  :Smile:  He's a bit of a low saturated purple/gray that I absolutely love <3

----------

_Starscream_ (11-12-2017)

----------


## Booper

What a cutie! I love the second photo, Tapioca is like 'I. will. fit!' so sweet  :Very Happy:

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-12-2017)

----------


## meshuga

*nice looking snake. I don't buy from him anymore though seems like whatever the going rate is for a morph his is 100+ dollars more*

----------


## MissterDog

Spying on the boy! This seems to be his favorite resting spot whenever he travels between hides <3

----------

_KevinK_ (11-13-2017),_omglolchrisss_ (11-13-2017),_Starscream_ (11-13-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (11-13-2017)

----------


## KevinK

Sorry, I couldn't resist.... :Very Happy:

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-13-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> Sorry, I couldn't resist....


Omg lol! That's amazing and accurate  :Razz:

----------


## MissterDog

Catching that last minute BLEP!

----------

_Starscream_ (11-14-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Been a while since I posted pictures! Tappy is officially 209 grams now and had another perfect shed! So here's a small photo dump of some pics I've taken of him over the past few weeks!









and here's a photo I managed to take of him when I found him in blue! I really like how he turns into a soft purple when he's in shed.


and of course what happens when you're bored late at night but have freshly shed snake skin

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (11-28-2017),_Starscream_ (11-29-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (11-29-2017),_zina10_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## Starscream

He's so photogenic! Those shed pictures are awesome lol.

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-29-2017)

----------


## Ashleigh91

He just keeps getting more beautiful  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-29-2017)

----------


## MmmBanana

He is adorable! Seeing him makes me want a crystal so bad! Even tho he isn't a crystal..... close enough tho lol

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-29-2017)

----------


## mcxkenna

he is stunning, wow!!

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-29-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

that in blue photo is awesome; such pretty colors!

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-29-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Omg he was so ready for food tonight



Hungry eyes!

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (11-29-2017),C.Marie (01-01-2018),_Starscream_ (11-29-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Haven't been able to take any festive pictures for the holidays but he's still a pretty boy  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (01-01-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-31-2017),_Starscream_ (12-31-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## ckuhn003

He's such a good looking boy! What's he weighing in at these days?

Happy New Year!!!

----------

_MissterDog_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> He's such a good looking boy! What's he weighing in at these days?
> 
> Happy New Year!!!


Thanks! He's 224 grams but I suspect he's going to get a bit of a growth spurt soon as he's ready for rat pups now  :Smile:

----------


## Starscream

For some reason his cute face seems to say, 'Heck. Caught in the act again,' to me. Love seeing pictures of him! He's so. Terribly. Adorable. Ugh.

----------

_MissterDog_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## zina10

So beautiful !!! The colors are so soft and clean.

----------

_MissterDog_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

I love the burrowing photo.  Looks cozy

----------

_MissterDog_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> For some reason his cute face seems to say, 'Heck. Caught in the act again,' to me. Love seeing pictures of him! He's so. Terribly. Adorable. Ugh.



Haha he does have that bashful look!




> So beautiful !!! The colors are so soft and clean.



Thank you! I always have the hardest time trying to catch his purples but sometimes I get decent shots!




> I love the burrowing photo. Looks cozy



It does! I think I caught the poor boy snoozing haha

----------


## tttaylorrr

i love him.  he's looking big!!!

----------

_MissterDog_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## hilabeans

That's quite the handsome man you have there, what a luvr!

----------

_MissterDog_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## MmmBanana

Try and get him in some natural light. That's the only lighting that really captures Stitches yellows and purples, maybe itll work on Tapioca's purples.

----------

_MissterDog_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## C.Marie

Such a fine looking noodle and only getting more fabulous,  Happy New Year's  :Razz:

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-01-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

*"Mama I'm busy! I'm waiting for food!"*


*
"Wait"
*


*"Food here?"*



*"Where food??? I get!"*


He was a hungry boy!

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (01-04-2018),C.Marie (01-04-2018),_Starscream_ (01-04-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (01-04-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

he is STUNNING against all that green. i never tire of seeing your enclosure or him!
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-04-2018)

----------


## Ashleigh91

> *"Mama I'm busy! I'm waiting for food!"*
> 
> 
> *
> "Wait"
> *
> 
> 
> *"Food here?"*
> ...


He looks so LONG in these! What a little cutie pie :3

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-04-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> he is STUNNING against all that green. i never tire of seeing your enclosure or him!


Thank you! I was lucky to have him pose so nicely for me for once aha




> He looks so LONG in these! What a little cutie pie :3


He's my growing boy! I'm so excited to see him get bigger!

----------


## Ax01

awww how can u say "No" to that cute lil face.

BTW how did u make that gif?

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-04-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> awww how can u say "No" to that cute lil face.
> 
> BTW how did u make that gif?


I definitely can't :p

I used the tumblr gif feature to upload a video and used the built in compression and video trimming  :Smile:

----------


## MissterDog

Two of my favorite photo's from last month!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-10-2018),_Starscream_ (01-10-2018)

----------


## Starscream

What a sweet boy! He's so photogenic! Maze hates fur-like textures. Makes me wonder how she would respond to grass lol.

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-10-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Love his eyes.. Cool stripe...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-10-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> What a sweet boy! He's so photogenic! Maze hates fur-like textures. Makes me wonder how she would respond to grass lol.


Aw! What does Maze do when she's on fur texture? Tappy is just determined to try and burrow into it lol




> Love his eyes.. Cool stripe...


Thanks! They really do have a cool gradient  :Smile:

----------


## Starscream

> Aw! What does Maze do when she's on fur texture? Tappy is just determined to try and burrow into it lol


She boops herself on it and recoils like it's an insult to snake-kind! Only time I've seen her get along with my fuzzy blankets was when she was already underneath one. Silly girl. I wonder what Tappy thinks it is. A strange plant he can hide under? Hmmm.....

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-10-2018)

----------


## baldegale

now im obsessed with another morph.. oh great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-11-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Tapioca being the cute model he is






and a hungry boy!





P.S - He has his own Instagram account now! You can follow him @hyrulesneks

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-24-2018),_Kira_ (02-24-2018),_Pengil_ (02-24-2018),_Starscream_ (02-24-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Tapioca has been wonderfully photogenic lately!

----------

_Kam_ (03-18-2018),_Starscream_ (03-04-2018)

----------


## Kam

Just saw this thread and I drooled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (03-05-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

A few photo favorites to share!

----------

_Kam_ (03-18-2018),_Pengil_ (03-17-2018),_Starscream_ (03-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-16-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

A few picture perfect moments <3

----------

_Kam_ (03-22-2018),_Starscream_ (03-20-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-21-2018),_zina10_ (03-21-2018)

----------


## zina10

So beautiful. Gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (03-21-2018)

----------


## Kam

Every time I see pictures, I drool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## Bistem

Absolutely can't go wrong with Garrick DeMeyer. 3 of my animals are from him and each and every one is stunning. I will continue to buy from him with no hesitation at all.

----------

_MissterDog_ (03-25-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Gamer at heart  :Razz:

----------

_Kira_ (04-04-2018),_MD_Pythons_ (04-04-2018),_Pengil_ (04-04-2018),_Starscream_ (04-04-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-04-2018)

----------


## Ax01

i'm so happy that your experience w/ your first snake is going so well! what do u think Tappy likes the most:
-- putting tapatio on foods
-- tapdancing
-- using tapatalk

?

also nice career killer tattoo BTW. what does it mean?

----------


## MissterDog

> i'm so happy that your experience w/ your first snake is going so well! what do u think Tappy likes the most:
> -- putting tapatio on foods
> -- tapdancing
> -- using tapatalk
> 
> ?
> 
> also nice career killer tattoo BTW. what does it mean?



Ahaha if he had feet probably tap dancing with how excited he gets on feeding day! And thank you! He’s been absolutely wonderful and I have everyone in this forum to thank for everything going so smoothly! 

Tattoo is the Hylian crest from Legend of Zelda! In the mythos it represents the royal family of Hyrule, which is the world the Zelda series often takes place in.

----------


## Sunnieskys

A www. Tappy looks amazing! And I knew it was Zelda. Lol

----------

_MissterDog_ (04-04-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> A www. Tappy looks amazing! And I knew it was Zelda. Lol


Thanks! He's been growing too <3 Happy to see another Zelda fan  :Razz:

----------


## Sunnieskys

I played the original Zelda. Like old school! Loved that game.

----------

_MissterDog_ (04-04-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

More shots of the growing boy  :Smile: 

I keep forgetting which photos I haven't uploaded yet but if you guys wanna see more photos of Tapioca he does have his own instagram, which I update more frequently! @hyrulesneks

----------

_Kam_ (04-17-2018),_redshepherd_ (04-17-2018),_Starscream_ (04-10-2018)

----------


## Kam

> More shots of the growing boy 
> 
> I keep forgetting which photos I haven't uploaded yet but if you guys wanna see more photos of Tapioca he does have his own instagram, which I update more frequently! @hyrulesneks


God this snake is beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (04-17-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> God this snake is beautiful. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! He certainly knows how to show off his good looks :p

----------

_Kam_ (04-17-2018)

----------


## Kam

> Thank you! He certainly knows how to show off his good looks :p


Yes indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MmmBanana

I have been away from this forum for a while, and it looks like he has grown so much since I last saw him. He still looks fantastic! His eyes are amazing!

----------

_MissterDog_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> I have been away from this forum for a while, and it looks like he has grown so much since I last saw him. He still looks fantastic! His eyes are amazing!


Thanks! He certainly has been growing well with a monsterous appetite! He's currently at 420 grams empty!

----------

_Starscream_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## scallahan1

Gorgeous noodle  :Smile:

----------

_MissterDog_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Basking boy edition!

----------

_Kam_ (05-29-2018),_redshepherd_ (05-27-2018),_Starscream_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

The LED lights always bring out his purples/grays!

----------

_Kam_ (06-27-2018),_Starscream_ (06-26-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Some nice close-ups!

----------

_Kam_ (06-30-2018),_Starscream_ (06-28-2018)

----------


## Kam

Just a beautiful animal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (06-30-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

He's getting so big these days! At 605 grams now!

----------

_Starscream_ (08-01-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Chunky boy! He's so pretty in shed. And I love his body pillow lol.

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-03-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Periscoping and staying hydrated!  :Very Happy:  Interesting how his colors show under different warm and cool lighting!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-03-2018),_Starscream_ (08-03-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (08-03-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great,I love watching my snakes drink

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-03-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> Looking great,I love watching my snakes drink
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk



Same! It's always a rare but nice treat when I get to catch him drink! Usually he stops as soon as I get my camera ready or moves out of focus haha

----------

_ckuhn003_ (08-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-04-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Took Tapioca outside for the first time and managed to get a nice photo  :Smile:

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-26-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-23-2018),_Starscream_ (08-22-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (08-26-2018)

----------


## Starscream

He is such a gorgeous, gigantic boy! Love :').

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-22-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> He is such a gorgeous, gigantic boy! Love :').


Thanks! He's getting so big these days I'm loving it! :Very Happy:

----------

_Starscream_ (08-22-2018)

----------


## Zuri Indigo

> Took Tapioca outside for the first time and managed to get a nice photo



Are you sure he's a boy? 
How much does he weigh? And how old is he? 
Beautiful little guy btw. I love his morph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MissterDog

> Are you sure he's a boy? 
> How much does he weigh? And how old is he? 
> Beautiful little guy btw. I love his morph. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not sure where the gender question came from but yes, Tapioca is male lol

He's currently 624 grams and almost 2 years old  :Smile:

----------

_redshepherd_ (08-23-2018)

----------


## Zuri Indigo

> Not sure where the gender question came from but yes, Tapioca is male lol
> 
> He's currently 624 grams and almost 2 years old


Not trying to be offensive at all but it's a shame that just asking if a snake is a boy might be misinterpreted in today's society. I only asked bc he looked big and I thought he could be a female ball python bc they get bigger on average. I have met someone who thought they had a male but later in life found out it was a 1700 gram female. That's all. Pretty handsome guy. 

Also I asked bc in several post you referred to him as a boy. Like you said something like basking boy day and more shots of the boy in the pictures you shared. And some other post that I can't remember at the very top maybe your first post you referred to his gender. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MissterDog

> Not trying to be offensive at all but it's a shame that just asking if a snake is a boy might be misinterpreted in today's society. I only asked bc he looked big and I thought he could be a female ball python bc they get bigger on average. I have met someone who thought they had a male but later in life found out it was a 1700 gram female. That's all. Pretty handsome guy. 
> 
> Also I asked bc in several post you referred to him as a boy. Like you said something like basking boy day and more shots of the boy in the pictures you shared. And some other post that I can't remember at the very top maybe your first post you referred to his gender. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Aw relax friend! The question just gave me a chuckle because it seemed random since Tapioca didn't look that big to me for a male his age. Don't worry I don't think anything bad about it, no misinterpretation! Just amused  :Smile: 

As for Tapioca, I doubt I was accidentally sold a female since Royal Constrictor Designs/Garrick Deymeyer is a highly reputable breeder. I did get Tapioca when he was 9 months old, which he was fed adult mice prior but I was lucky and had him transition to rats fairly quickly. The rat diet has definitely been giving him growth spurts! Mind you, I've only had him for a year but it's been fun watching him grow  :Smile:

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-26-2018),_redshepherd_ (08-26-2018)

----------


## Starscream

For reference, my girl is about the same size and only a year and 3 months. We got them around the same time, too. It'd probably be more accurate to compare their growth via how much they weighed at a certain age, though.

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-25-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> For reference, my girl is about the same size and only a year and 3 months. We got them around the same time, too. It'd probably be more accurate to compare their growth via how much they weighed at a certain age, though.


I swear it still feels like we just got our babies a couple months ago! Can't believe how long it's actually been and how much they've grown since!

----------

_Starscream_ (08-25-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Took Tapioca outside for the first time and managed to get a nice photo


he looks perfect, hila. an absolute angel.

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-26-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> he looks perfect, hila. an absolute angel.


Well I may not be Hilabeans, but thank you! I was glad to finally get an opportunity to take pics of him in natural light!  :Razz:

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Well I may not be Hilabeans, but thank you! I was glad to finally get an opportunity to take pics of him in natural light!


omg...sorry!

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-26-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> omg...sorry!


Haha no prob! Gave me a giggle and Hila is a fantastic person so I'll take it as a compliment! :p

----------


## MissterDog

Another nice little photoset of my boy ^_^

----------

C.Marie (09-08-2018),caravaggiooo (09-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-12-2018),_Starscream_ (09-09-2018)

----------


## Zuri Indigo

Such good pictures of a very beautiful noodle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-09-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

What a dashing looking bloke you have there :Good Job:  gorgeous pictures he is very photogenic  :Very Happy:  thank you for sharing and best wishes always..

----------


## MissterDog

> What a dashing looking bloke you have there gorgeous pictures he is very photogenic  thank you for sharing and best wishes always..


Thank you! He does seem to have a natural knack for modeling for photos haha. Natural light seems to compliment him the best!

----------

C.Marie (09-12-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> Such good pictures of a very beautiful noodle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! He's been a good model :Smile:

----------


## jdee

your photos outside with your snake are too gorgeous!

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-11-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really nice looking snake

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-12-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Tapioca photo bombing again  :Razz:

----------

_Dianne_ (11-05-2018),_Pengil_ (10-30-2018),_redshepherd_ (09-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-20-2018),_Starscream_ (09-20-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (09-19-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

lovely photos.  he's really becoming a handsome gentleman.

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-19-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> lovely photos.  he's really becoming a handsome gentleman.


Thank you! He really is! He's been getting so nice and big that he's even more chill than before! I guess he's deciding he's a big boy now and doesn't mind anything anymore lol.

----------


## MissterDog

When he goes blue, he certainly goes blue!

----------

_Dianne_ (11-05-2018),_Pengil_ (10-30-2018),_Starscream_ (09-24-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-22-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Been a while since I posted photos of my boy!

----------

_Dianne_ (11-05-2018),_Pengil_ (10-30-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-22-2018),_Starscream_ (10-22-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-22-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Such a great colour 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-22-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> Such a great colour 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thanks!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (10-30-2018)

----------


## Michelle-07

Omg your setup is so nice! And his colours, amazing... Hate when I love some morphs, then look at the photos of adults and it looks so dull... This one is amazing  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-30-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> Omg your setup is so nice! And his colours, amazing... Hate when I love some morphs, then look at the photos of adults and it looks so dull... This one is amazing


Thank you so much! He's holding onto his colors pretty well so far, especially under the right lighting! It will be interesting to see how they change as he gets older.

----------


## Pengil

He looks so grown up now! I love how well his colors are aging, and his viv displays them to perfection.  :Good Job:

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-30-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> He looks so grown up now! I love how well his colors are aging, and his viv displays them to perfection.



Thank you so much! He certainly has become a big boy these days! He's just shy of 800 grams now and I'm happy he's still keeping some of his purple/grays! They really stand out against green backgrounds <3

----------


## MissterDog

Some festive Halloween/fall photos!

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-04-2018),_cletus_ (01-30-2019),_Dianne_ (11-05-2018),_redshepherd_ (01-30-2019),_Starscream_ (11-05-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

A few favorite photos  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-25-2018),_cletus_ (01-30-2019),_Dianne_ (11-29-2018),_redshepherd_ (01-30-2019),_Starscream_ (11-29-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Happy Holidays from Tapioca!!

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-25-2018),_Dianne_ (12-25-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-25-2018),_Starscream_ (12-25-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Some lovely photos of Tapioca in shed!

----------

_cletus_ (01-30-2019),_Dianne_ (01-30-2019),_Ditto_ (01-30-2019),_Luvyna_ (01-30-2019),_redshepherd_ (01-30-2019),_Starscream_ (01-30-2019)

----------


## cletus

Great pics!

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-30-2019)

----------


## redshepherd

cutest blue boy who ever lived

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-30-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

Very nice photography in this thread! It's really interesting to see the comparison of in shed vs normal. Tapioca's colour looks nice even when he's in shed.

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-30-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

> Great pics!


Thank you!



> cutest blue boy who ever lived


The bluest there is haha



> Very nice photography in this thread! It's really interesting to see the comparison of in shed vs normal. Tapioca's colour looks nice even when he's in shed.


Thanks! I always love seeing how pastel he becomes and get to really see his purple/blues!

----------


## MissterDog

A couple more shots of Tappy in shed for comparison!


*Deep in blue!
*


*Freshly shed!

*

----------

_Dianne_ (01-31-2019),_Starscream_ (01-31-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

Tapioca has certainly grown! He's hit 921 grams now!

----------

_Dianne_ (03-16-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

Lately Tapioca has been enjoying using his branches as a pillow, super cute  :Smile:

----------

_Dianne_ (03-26-2019),_Luvyna_ (03-26-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

That's too cute!!

----------

_MissterDog_ (03-26-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

> That's too cute!!


Isn't it??? I absolutely love watching him poke out of his head just to rest his chin on it! He does it every time so I assume it's super comfortable for him haha

----------


## MissterDog

Seems we've been blessed with good weather lately! Here's a nice shot of Tapioca in one of our recent photoshoots that we will be sharing the rest of later!

----------

_Starscream_ (04-04-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (04-12-2019)

----------

